# IVF - Low fsh but few follicles



## Wendy HP (Jan 4, 2004)

Hi

I've been stimming for 6 days now (long protocol) and have been told I have few follicles. I'm trying to understand how that could be?? My fsh was tested twice and each time was around 4.3. (my oestradiol was also at a good level) I've read on a different thread that high fsh can suggest there will be few follicles and not the opposite.

In a normal non assisted cycle, how many follicles on average should a women have? (again I recall seeing only 2 when I had a mid cycle scan but assumed that was normal) 

In an IVF cycle how many follicles on average should a women have?

Does this mean that the cycle will probably not be successful? (I've now been upped to 450 iu of Gonal F)

On a more embarrassing note, I've now noticed a soft lump near to my back passsage. Could this be a side effect of the drugs? (suprecur/menopur/gonal F) I'm assuming that this might be piles, although I'm not sure as I've never had anything like this before. It started 2 days into stimming.

Any help appreciated to put my mind at rest.
Wendy


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

hi wendy 
im not a nurse but just thought this might help you i have done ivf 5 time and on one of my cycles i was also told i had few follies and guess what i got 24 eggs i think its early yet they have time to grow wishing you all the best hun prayers your way 
love lilly xxx


----------



## HollieHotLips (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi Wendy

Lilly is right it is early days yet. It is confusing though, I had a scan yesterday and there were 6 antral folllicles. What I don't understand is my fsh is about 4.5 so I thought I would have more follicles. I've started on 4 ampules, which is alot but last time I didn't respond on 2 ampules (menopur) which is why they have started me high. Have faith Wendy, I'm sure there will be more to come!

Love Hollie


----------



## HollieHotLips (Mar 30, 2004)

Wendy, forgot to say that I did a bit of research on numbers of follicles on a natural cycle, yesterday and I didn't really reach a conclusion. My nurse said 7 was the average, then I found an article saying 10 was the average, then I found another article saying 20 was the average!!! But at the end of the day, you only need one fertilised egg.

Takecare

Love Hollie


----------



## Wendy HP (Jan 4, 2004)

Hollie/Lillie

Thanks for your help - that does make me feel much better as I thought the cycle would probably need to be cancelled. Fingers crossed for the scan tomorrow.

ps. Did either of you experience any lumps near to the back passage during stimming? (please see the 'embarrassing' question in my first e-mail). A bit worried about that too, but not sure whether to tell the fertility clinic or not.....

All the v. best for you both.
Wendyx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Wendy

I only had on e follicle and only one egg but it fertilised and will have ET tomorrow

It only takes one egg

odettex


----------

